# Ibanez Baritone scale 7 string?



## Backlash01 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey guys! I was wondering if anyone knew of an Ibanez 7-string that would happen to be Baritone (27 inch) scale? I'd prefer it with a trem but it wont hurt my feelings if it isn't thanks for the insight!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 26, 2011)

RG7421xl, RG1077xl, RG2077xl, thats all that I know of that isn't EXTREMELY rare


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 26, 2011)

midian on here is selling a 7680 in the classifieds here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...161981-ultra-rare-ibanez-rg-7680-ltd-1-a.html


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Jun 26, 2011)

The rgd7321 is 26.5 the cheapest current Bari...


----------



## skeels (Jun 26, 2011)

That 7680 is SWEEEEEEEEEET! Glow-in-the-dark binding! How cool is that!?


----------



## digitalpig (Jun 27, 2011)

skeels said:


> That 7680 is SWEEEEEEEEEET! Glow-in-the-dark binding! How cool is that!?



That guitar used to be mine. Believe me, it's a killer instrument, one of the best I've ever had.  And they're rare as hell.

I can only recommend to to grab this thing before someone else does. Can't believe it's still there!

Felix


----------



## loktide (Jun 27, 2011)

digitalpig said:


> I can only recommend to to grab this thing before someone else does. Can't believe it's still there!
> 
> Felix



i own a 7680, too. they're great guitars. 

i'm not surprised it's still for sale. the seller is asking 1300&#8364; for an instrument that was 1400&#8364; brand new. he claims it's in mint condition although it has some serious paint (and wood) chips near the input jack. as rare as the guitar may be, it's worth 700-800&#8364; max in that condition. that's what a minty 1077xl or 2077xl will sell on ebay in average. 

oh, he also has low rep, no significant feedback, and few posts on this site.

i really don't mean to be an ass here, but i'm not surprised at all he hasn't sold it.


----------



## Rook (Jun 27, 2011)

I can vouch for the 2077xl being awesome with a good set of pickup. I tried one with a crunch lab/liquifire set, was fantastic.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 28, 2011)

for you guys, on the F...ing UK bay #150621271766

I already own a 2077, so I pass for this one


----------



## thrsher (Jun 28, 2011)

since we are on the topic, does/did ibanez make and baritone scales that didnt have a floating trem?


----------



## TJV (Jun 28, 2011)

thrsher said:


> since we are on the topic, does/did ibanez make and baritone scales that didnt have a floating trem?



RG7421xl


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 28, 2011)

thrsher said:


> since we are on the topic, does/did ibanez make and baritone scales that didnt have a floating trem?



RG7421XL and RGD321


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 28, 2011)

RG7681 !


----------



## nikt (Jun 29, 2011)

RG7CSD2


----------



## skeels (Jul 2, 2011)

digitalpig said:


> That guitar used to be mine. Believe me, it's a killer instrument, one of the best I've ever had.  And they're rare as hell.
> 
> I can only recommend to to grab this thing before someone else does. Can't believe it's still there!
> 
> Felix


 
Oh believe me- if I had the spare cash I would scoop this up in a heart beat- but I need to sell some of my guitars before my next purchase


----------



## Romain (Jul 3, 2011)

No one quoted this baby ?!

*Ibanez RG2127Z*


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 3, 2011)

Romain said:


> No one quoted this baby ?!
> 
> *Ibanez RG2127Z*



2127's a 26.5 scale and baritone 27 I do believe.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 3, 2011)

i cant recommend the 7421xl enough. i miss mine dearly.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 4, 2011)

nikt said:


> RG7CSD2


 
Yeap, that one too!


----------

